# Help



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

I looking into a six month stay in Puerto Vallarta in about 3 weeks. I would like someone to check out Casa Vista Vieja 
Hotelito Rolando
Up three houses from the corner of Jacarandas and Rodolfo Gomez St. 
Big yellow/orangey house on the left hand side of street.

I'll happy to buy you dinner if you check out the hotel and email me your impressions. < snip>. Much appreciated.

Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

udabes said:


> I looking into a six month stay in Puerto Vallarta in about 3 weeks. I would like someone to check out Casa Vista Vieja
> Hotelito Rolando
> Up three houses from the corner of Jacarandas and Rodolfo Gomez St.
> Big yellow/orangey house on the left hand side of street.
> ...


For your own protection, never post your private email address on the open forum. Please check out Expat Forum Rule #4 for details. Anyone interested in helping you should get in touch by PM. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

udabes said:


> thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you enter "Hotelito Rolando" in P.V. in a web search, you will find a large trove of information, including reviews from those who have stayed there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> If you enter "Hotelito Rolando" in P.V. in a web search, you will find a large trove of information, including reviews from those who have stayed there.


However, take web reviews with a grain of salt. It is very common for businesses to pay for fake reviews these days.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> However, take web reviews with a grain of salt. It is very common for businesses to pay for fake reviews these days.


No problem. Only pay attention to the negative reviews.


----------

